# Weird symptoms?



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok, so for the past month or so, I've had new symptoms turn up. They are;Fatigue - For about a month now I've been exhausted. I'm sleeping 10 or so hours a night and still tired when I wake up. Some days I just dont have the energy to move from bed, and even on a good day being out for more than a few hours exhausts me. Managed to go to my first party in months the other night and was up all night - since then I havent been able to leave the house for three days due to tiredness.Cramps - Since I got sick I've had short sharp cramps, or longer ones that were bareable. And my period has always been crampy but rarely too bad. But the past month Ive had cramps so bad I cant move for hours. Its only happened a few times but its incredibly painful. Aversion to foods - This has been the past week more than anything. Suddenly coffee (which I have loved for as long as I can remember) is making me feel ill. and all I've wanted to eat is pasta and toast.Nausea - This was one of my original symptoms when I got sick. But it went away for a few months and has just come back.Alternating C & D - For months I only suffered from D. But the past month or so its been alternating a bit. I do take immodium which could cause this but it doesnt seem to make a huge difference. Some days my stomach is normal, some days get horrible D regardless of immodium (like today) and some days I cant go at all.Mood swings - I dont know if this is just due to my depression getting worse since I got sick, but for years I was, to put it fairly, cold hearted. I never cried unless I was incredibly drunk. But recently the smallest things are making me cry and I'm getting really irritable.Has anyone else had any of these symptoms? Or can think of an explanation?Everyone keeps saying pregnant to me. But I have had my period the past two months (my boyfriend has been away for two months due to work), its been irregular and strangely heavy, but its come. I also have done tests a few weeks ago because that was my original thought, but they were negative.


----------



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, I also forgot.Severe headaches - Not too common for me in the past. But I've had multiple recently that are so bad I feel nauseous and all I can do is lie down in a dark room.Dizziness - This may be due to lack of eating, and fatigue, but almost everyday I get really bad dizzy spells.


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

dfgg


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

To: MISS SICKPlease read the lengthy replies I just posted under the title Abdominal Pain: "Feeling worse after I use ..."as it possibly could really help you if you will follow thru on it too. DAD


----------



## pickie4 (Apr 4, 2013)

my best friend had all of these symptoms and struggled with these things, later discovering that she had a thyroid disorder, i would have your doctor look into a possible thyroid problem


----------

